# 72 400 engine head bolts



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm having my engine rebuilt. It was in pieces when I bought the car. It's original to the car with AC. My builder asked which head bolt may have the stud for the heads. Apparently for accessories. It's a 400 with 7k3 heads.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Tjs, the following spots take studded bolts:

Long studded bolt: 
- Above number one Cyl exhaust, ground cable, attachment, castellated nut
- Above center exhaust on passenger side (between 4 & 6 exhaust)
- if you have three of these long 3 3/4" studded bolts, one above number 2 Cyl exhaust port


-shorter studded bolts, on driver side of head. two of them towards the middle that ex preheater shroud attaches to.

-under valve cover two on each head, that factory oil droppers bolt to.

have not forgot about you on checking hood springs, looked before went out of town, & will look again through more hood hinges this weekend.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks PH. Appreciate your help.


----------

